# Asprin???



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya
Just woundering if anyone knows weither or not it is safe to take asprin?Just thought i wud check before i started to use it,cant be too harmful if they sell it over the counter? Or do u have to have it presribed off G.P?
Thanks in advance
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kel

Have you got the baby asprin 75mg ?? I did too but have got it but will need to ask my clinic today if i need to take it yes i don't see what harm it can do but would think you shouldnt take it if not needed, 

i'll let you know what they say at the clinic today, 

sara xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

kelly-i bought the baby aspirin when everyone was saying "oh take it if you havent done it on the other tx as i got a bfp"and although lovely that it seems to of worked for them my clinic were shocked when i said i had bought it as because we eggshare we are tested for whatever it is that has to do with m/c which is why they ask you to take it apparently and they said i was not to take it so always check with your clinic and they are all different aswell so ask them hunni.xxxx.lisa.


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks girls for ur advice 
Just waiting for clinic to get back to me about it

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kel so sorry i didnt get a chance to ask at my clinic but i am not going to take mine they didnt say take it and well we have had loads of blood test etc and nothing came back with anything so i think it's better not to take it just my 2p's worth, 

Hope the injections are going well !! and your not getting any more side effects 
Saraxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

Clinic phoned me today and they says if i want to give it a go i can do but at a low doseage of 75mgs so i started that today,she says sum ppl do try it to see if it helps the blood flow increase to the uterus so might aswell give it a go
thanks
love kelly


----------

